# tda2003 amplificador 9v



## Antipani (Nov 20, 2010)

hice un amplificar con este integrado y con salida de 9v pero para conectarlo a la corriente con un transformador de 9v lógicamente. Pero ahora queria llevarlo al parque por ejemplo y le puse un adaptador de bateria de 9v pero no funca me gustaria saber si hice algo mal, o sea yo le puse directamente en la salida el porta baterias, saque la ficah del transformador y le puse el de la bateria pero no funca. me gustaria saber si hice algo mal .. desde ya gracias ..http://www.zonatecno.net/Electronica/Tutoriales/Amplificador-9v-10w-RMS-TDA-2003.html desde hay lo saque al proyecto ..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2010)

Antipani dijo:


> .... Pero ahora queria llevarlo al parque por ejemplo y le puse un *adaptador de bateria* de 9v pero no funca .....


¿ Y como es tu adaptador de batería ?

Si empleaste un LM7809, seguramente no te funciona porque este no alcanza a cubrir el consumo del TDA2003


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Si lo conectaste donde entra la tension continua a la placa, respetando las polaridades, deberia funcionar, no por mucho tiempo ya que tu bateria no durara mucho!

Revisa bien la polaridad y que tu bateria sea nueva!!

Saludos!


----------



## Antipani (Nov 20, 2010)

El tema de la polaridad esta bien. ahora lo que me falta descartar es el tema de que no tenga mucha carga la bateria.

me podrían dar otra opción ud que no sea con la bateria.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Antipani dijo:


> me podrían dar otra opción ud que no sea con la bateria.


 
Opcion para que? no entendi del todo!!

Solo pude ver la ultima foto! que tipo de cables estas usando para la entrada de señal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2010)

Una batería de 9 Vdc nueva no te va a durar *nada* con un TDA2003

Lo que vos necesitás es una batería de 12 Vdc 7 A/h , las de alarma , valen algo de 80 pesos (40 dólares).

Saludos !


----------



## Antipani (Nov 26, 2010)

es mucho dinero je  para lo que queria hacer. 

los cables los saque de unos parlantes que no usaba. los de la entrada de señal.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

me parece haber visto cables comunes, se usan cables blindados para señales de audio, pudiste hacerlo funcionar?


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 26, 2010)

Antipani dijo:


> es mucho dinero je  para lo que queria hacer . . .


 
 Mejor utilice el LM386 que si puede funcionar con la pila 6F22 y le saldra barato.



pipa09 dijo:


> . . . pudiste hacerlo funcionar?



Una pila 6F22 no puede suministrar la corriente para hacer funcionar el circuito de antipani (quizas si funcione en la dimension desconocida).


----------



## Antipani (Nov 27, 2010)

aaa ok muchas gracias, voy a probar con LM386 muchas gracias mandrake. 

 el integrado TDA2822 leí que tiene las mismas características que el LM386. me podes confirmar ese dato.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 27, 2010)

El TDA2822 es un amplificador Doble, y el 386 Mono.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 27, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> me parece haber visto cables comunes, se usan cables blindados para señales de audio, pudiste hacerlo funcionar?



Estos comentarios creo que no tienen mucho que ver con el tema principal, la pregunta del autor del post:
*¿ Por qué no funciona ?*

Un amplificador cualquiera *anda igual si conectamos la entrada de sonido con dos alambres de púa oxidados* [ironía], no viene al caso la entrada de señal, el problema pasa por otra parte.

El problema es más que obvio, *no se puede alimentar un TDA2003*, que tiene un consumo de 1[A] a 12[V] *con una batería de 9[V] a 300[mA] !!* (si es de buena calidad, porque hay baterías mucho peores, que ni llegan a los 200[mA]).

Me pasó con otro usuario de discutir sobre la corriente que entrega una batería de 9V.
Según la teoría (correcta) decimos que una batería puede drenar 300mA*/H*, entonces esto quiere decir que en 1 hora, la batería puede entregar 300[mA] constantes.
Pero si acortamos el tiempo a 10 minutos, *teóricamente* la batería podría entregar 1,8A en ese lapso de tiempo....
*Pero eso NO ocurre en la realidad, la batería jamás va a entregar más de 600mA manteniendo contante su tensión!* (9[V])

Esto SI SUCEDE con otro tipo de baterías, que son las que se emplean generalmente en el modelismo; son baterías con capacidades mucho más grandes (de tamaño reducido al igual que su peso) pero que si pueden acelerar el tiempo de descarga proveyendo gran cantidad de amperes (gran potencia) manteniendo constante su tensión.

Baterías de Polímero de Litio

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 27, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> . . . *Pero eso NO ocurre en la realidad, la batería jamás va a entregar más de 600mA manteniendo contante su tensión!* (9[V]) . . .



La realidad es que esas pilas no pueden suministrar mas de 100mA con un 10% menos del voltaje nominal.
Algunos fabricantes de marca reconocida, afirman que la pila puede suministrar 400mA a 4,5V.


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 27, 2010)

Antipani dijo:


> . . . el integrado TDA2822 leí que tiene las mismas características que el LM386. me podes confirmar ese dato.



Ese integrado con una fuente de 9V puede entregar 1W a 4Ω por cada canal, no se parece al LM386.
Si piensa usarlo, hagalo funcionar con parlantes de 8Ω o 16Ω, seria mucho mejor para un sistema basado en pilas.


----------



## Antipani (Nov 27, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos por sus sugerencias y aporte a mi proyecto ... buscando en el foro encontré una discusión igual a la mia donde dice como armar unos parlantes con un tda2822 de 8 patas y que lo hace funcionar con una batería de 9V. lo voy a armar para corroborarlo.  soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad que me gusta mucho la participación que tienen todos en el y la ayuda casi inmediata de los miembros .. MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2010)

Rescatate tres baterías de telefono celular en serie


----------



## Tavo (Nov 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rescatate tres baterías de telefono celular en serie


*+1*
Genial tu idea, metronoventayocho! 

Traten en lo posible de no depender de baterías de 9V para este tipo de circuitos, porque como ya sabemos, no tienen potencia para estas aplicaciones.

Cualquier otra batería con un poco más de corriente seguro va a ser mejor que esas de 9V (que encima son caras, por lo menos en Buenos Aires, Argentina están alrededor de $10).
Con pilas comunes también podés probar.

Con 6 pilas *AA* de buena marca (Duracel o Energizer) que pongas en serie, tenés una fuente de 9V a 1,5A. Es bárbaro.
Lástima que también son caras. Si fueran recargables, mejor que mejor!

Saludos.
PS: Que va, pongo las marcas, ustedes saben que no estoy haciendo publicidad ni nada por el estilo, todo el mundo sabe que las pilas "livianitas" son malísimas, duran como pedo en canasta de mimbre.

*PS2: Pay attention!*
Me parece que ese disipador de la foto está subdimensionado (es muy chico), porque el TDA2003 suele trabajar caliente como negra en baile, y con esa pequeña "U" de aluminio ni se te ocurra tocarlo, porque te freís el dedo. Yo le pondría uno más grande...


----------



## killer1 (Abr 14, 2011)

buenas disculpen yo arme este mismo amplificador pero no me funciona solo se escucha el ruido pero no amplifica, ya lo probe con los metodos antes mencionados pero no ocurre nada yo dudo que sea la fuente pues le arme una que le da en consumo de corriento optimo para un tda tiene algun problema el impreso por que lo ise tal como lo sugire la pagina de internet y por ultimo de cuanto debe de ser la bocina para este circuito :cabezon:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

Fotos  Fotos  Fotos  Fotos


----------



## Tavo (Abr 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fotos  Fotos  Fotos  Fotos



Fotos  Fotos  Fotos  Fotos!!!

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Así que mejor no sigo escribiendo...


----------



## rau (Abr 14, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *+1*
> Genial tu idea, metronoventayocho!
> 
> Traten en lo posible de no depender de baterías de 9V para este tipo de circuitos, porque como ya sabemos, no tienen potencia para estas aplicaciones.
> ...



utiliza baterias de 12v a 1.3A, con esta te aguanta 1 hora y algo con el amplificador al mango.


----------

